# emi and digital banks



## monicaregister (Apr 28, 2018)

if someone who was born in el salvador but lives in the united states is using digital banks and electronic money institutions, does fatca still apply to this if its not considered conventional offshore banking? what if they were living in canada? does fatca, canada revenue agency, oecd, crs, tiea, aeoi, ect......... still get involved in this just like conventional offshore banking as far as taxation purposes go? i know that as far as offshore banks yes! but what about these new financial institutions that are no longer considered conventional offshore banking centers? can someone please tell me. thank you.


----------

